# Harman p68 price Atlantic Canada



## Newhook (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello

We are being offered a 25% subsidy here on new pellet stoves and I like the Harman p68.  The two dealers here are new and have not even a price list, let alone a stove.  I want to buy one and perhaps have it shipped as I cannot get one here.   Have any of you had luck saving doing this and is there a dealer in eastern Canada with competitive prices or perhaps one in the U.S. ?

Thanks
Newhook


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 13, 2008)

Where abouts are you looking? I am in Gander myself. I am in the same type postion as I am also looking for a stove this year and am considering the Canadian Tire Englander that is currently being stocked.


----------



## Newhook (Nov 13, 2008)

I have looked at the stoves at Can Tire and Home Depot.  They are around $2k , but I do not like  the qualilty.  Cheap pellet stoves will have dirty glass, gummed augers, loud fans, and look like industrial heaters  etc.  

a dealer at 709 489 5657 Dave's Mechanical and Emberly's are listed as dealers but have no stoves or price lists. The currently sell Enviro brand for $2500.00 to $3100.00 depending on model, but I like the Harman.

Newhook


----------



## itworks (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a Harman P68 since 2004 and thinks it's a great stove. Harman offers (or at least when I purchased mine ) a 6 year transferable warranty, however the warranty service is ONLY provided by the dealer that sells the unit. I don't get it, but there are lots of threads on hearth.com that have discussed (mostly from the negative) this approach of providing warranty and parts from Harman.
I guess my advice to anyone, anywhere, is only purchase a Harman from a nearby authorized dealer that you really have confidence in. I'm sure other members will agree my advice.


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 14, 2008)

Newhook said:
			
		

> I have looked at the stoves at Can Tire and Home Depot.  They are around $2k , but I do not like  the qualilty.  Cheap pellet stoves will have dirty glass, gummed augers, loud fans, and look like industrial heaters  etc.
> 
> a dealer at 709 489 5657 Dave's Mechanical and Emberly's are listed as dealers but have no stoves or price lists. The currently sell Enviro brand for $2500.00 to $3100.00 depending on model, but I like the Harman.
> 
> Newhook


I am not new to the pellet stove world and I had the same reservations about the Canadian Tire brand. Fairly good reviews on this site however. My last stove was an Enviro and I would like to stick to them but are hard to find. I will check the number you listed, thanks. Have you had any luck with finding pelletts?


----------



## Newhook (Nov 14, 2008)

I had a look at the reviews on the Can. TIre brand, Timberline and apparently they are made by Englander.  They look more roughly built than the Enviro, for example, but I agree that the reviews seem to be fine.  I can get a Enviro free standing unit for $2800.00 at Emberleys here in town, but I have U.S. relatives who love the Harman.  Problem is getting one.

Newhook


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 14, 2008)

Newhook said:
			
		

> I had a look at the reviews on the Can. TIre brand, Timberline and apparently they are made by Englander.  They look more roughly built than the Enviro, for example, but I agree that the reviews seem to be fine.  I can get a Enviro free standing unit for $2800.00 at Emberleys here in town, but I have U.S. relatives who love the Harman.  Problem is getting one.
> 
> Newhook


What model Enviro do they carry? I would consider a trip to St. John's to pick it up.


----------



## Newhook (Nov 14, 2008)

can't recall the model.  They have two, bothe the same except trim and the control being manual or electronic.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 14, 2008)

Better call ahead..if its like here in N.B. ,as shown on the evening news,they have no pellet stoves or pellets and a very long waiting list. My advice...do not be the one who buys a stove in a hurry,I suspect the shortage will be replaced with stoves and pellets aplenty...if not after christmas,then not long thereafter. The longer you can hold out,the better real you will get. Just like everything new. By the way,I'm running a drolet eco-45 from home hardware...good stove but service from quebec sucks. The stove is very well built but I bet you can't buy one of those either.


----------



## Newhook (Nov 14, 2008)

Emberleys has them on the floor.  Can Tire has some in stock adn Home depot has some on the floor right now too.  They are not going that fast here in NL..


----------



## darngoodpick (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a harman p68 on order since 24 jun. dealer says it will be march/april before i receive it.
3 pallets of pellets in garage and hearth pad in the room. I don't know if any dealers in the maritimes are getting harmans in their stores


----------



## darngoodpick (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there anyone in the martimes receiving their harman stoves? I have not seen 0n any blogs where we are getting them down here.


----------



## RPK1 (Nov 25, 2008)

darngoodpick said:
			
		

> I have a harman p68 on order since 24 jun. dealer says it will be march/april before i receive it.
> 3 pallets of pellets in garage and hearth pad in the room. I don't know if any dealers in the maritimes are getting harmans in their stores



I don't know if this helps anyone.  I helped my son install a used P68 over the weekend.  We needed some pipe etc.  We went to "Fredrickson's"  in Chepachet R.I.  They had a new P68 on the floor for sale.  If anyone wants info I can get it.  You should be able to search them on-line.

RPK1


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 25, 2008)

RPK1 said:
			
		

> darngoodpick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you drop it off in Newfoundland for me?


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 25, 2008)

Here in Moncton,Maritime Fireplaces are advertising every day they have pellet stoves in stock and I'm pretty sure they sell Harman.They have a web site,might try emailing them maybe....but still not very local.


----------



## Newhook (Nov 29, 2008)

We decided to go with the St. Criox EXP sold by Venture Vacuum on O' leary Ave.  It is expensive at $$3680.00 tax in, but the stove seems to be a superior unit.  I was a little wary of the reviews on the Enviro (though generally good), and the Drolet ECO 45 is on sale at Home Hardware for $1799.00.  

What are the conditions on th federal grant?

Newhook


----------



## Scoop (Nov 29, 2008)

The St. Croix looks nice. Have you tried Ebay? I bought a US Stove model 6039 for a very good price in the summer $1199 U.S.  It looks a lot like the St. Croix but is a lot less expensive.  I guess there may be a problem getting one shipped to The Rock though lol.

 I don't think the stoves in either Canadian Tire or Home Depot compare to the advanced technology in this model.

I'm new to this site from southern Ontario and about a month into burning Pellets near Kingston Ontario.

My Set Up


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice setup Scoop! I lived in Kingston for 7 years. I think I may wait till the summer and hope for a better choice on stoves. Hopefully the pellet supplies will sort themselves out by then to.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 30, 2008)

Newhook said:
			
		

> We decided to go with the St. Criox EXP sold by Venture Vacuum on O' leary Ave.  It is expensive at $$3680.00 tax in, but the stove seems to be a superior unit.  I was a little wary of the reviews on the Enviro (though generally good), and the Drolet ECO 45 is on sale at Home Hardware for $1799.00.
> 
> What are the conditions on th federal grant?
> 
> Newhook



I believe you will need an energy audit first but I'm not sure since we have a provincial plan involved with it also-doesn't your province have an energy retrovit plan?


----------



## Newhook (Dec 1, 2008)

Scoop

I agree that your stove looks a lot like the St. Croix.  Are they the same manufacturer?

I looked on ebay and did not see a lot of selection and the overwhelming theme of this site is that service is a huge consideration, but I'd take a chance if the unit is a third of the price
Newhook


----------



## Scoop (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi:

I''m happy with the 6039. I got as good price because I boughtg mine in the summer. Í see the fellow I bought mine from still has some left---addy below. I have burning it a month in a large house and am verfy happey with it.  It offers an unlimited combination of burn conditions---fuel flow, draft speed, room fan speed and fireport auger speed.  Or you can run the whole thing on auto in 9 different settings. Its the only pellet stove ive owned so I can't compare it to others , iother than looks.  It seems to be well made, has all kids of technical approvazls including ULC and U.S. EPA (one of few that has this apparently).  This one is made by U.S. stove works, don't know f they make the St. Croix.  My stove retails for $3,000 in Toronto. I highly recommend the Ebay seller here but I did go to Michigan to pick mine up. The shipping to Ontario would have been about $500. To Nfl you my have to sell your first born. ASnything else you wanrtf to know you could PM me.

Stan 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Corn-And-Pellet-Stove-6039HF-Heats-1300-Sq-Ft-New_W0QQitemZ260321910598QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item260321910598&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1419|66:4|65:12|39:2|240:1318


----------



## darngoodpick (Dec 6, 2008)

now Dec. 06th and no sign of my harman p68 as of yet, starting to get cold. I wonder if anyone in eastern canada has received their harmans


----------



## darngoodpick (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy New year all. Jan 04 still waiting for Harman p68, it has been on order since Jun 24 08. Time goes by slowly when waiting for a pellet stove. Dealer still says april/March 09. Good luck to all who are waiting for one.


----------



## bungalobob (Jan 5, 2009)

darngoodpick said:
			
		

> Happy New year all. Jan 04 still waiting for Harman p68, it has been on order since Jun 24 08. Time goes by slowly when waiting for a pellet stove. Dealer still says april/March 09. Good luck to all who are waiting for one.


Maintain your vigilance, it will eventually arrive. I ordered mine in June and got it in the middle of November, two weeks early. Maybe yours will come earlier as well. Bummer to have to wait till March/April. But, just to let you know, I couldn't be happier so far with my P68, heating 2000 sq ft nicely, 74 downstairs, 69 upstairs. Really eats the pellets though when it gets down in the teens. Averaging a bag and a half to 2 bags a day. Usually only a bag a half so far, temps have been mild.  But a real nice even heat in the house. Good luck, and keep on posting your updates.


----------



## darngoodpick (Feb 13, 2009)

Stove arrived on Monday, had service rep back to day due to strong smell of smoke,they sealed the joints with aluminum tape, but still have strong smell of smoke throughout the house, IS this normal after 5 days of use?


----------



## pkitfox (Feb 14, 2009)

No it is not normal.  A tip I learned from a post on this site was to use a flashlight to inspect the vent pipes with the lights out.  You would be surprised how the smoke is totally visible using this technique.  look for the smoke just as the pellets are starting to ignite, when there is lots of smoke.  Otherwise, there is a good chance you will not see it.

We had a leak at the factory seam on a 45* right out the back of the stove we found this way.  A bit of hi-temp silicon, and the leak is gone.


----------



## pete324rocket (Feb 14, 2009)

darngoodpick said:
			
		

> Stove arrived on Monday, had service rep back to day due to strong smell of smoke,they sealed the joints with aluminum tape, but still have strong smell of smoke throughout the house, IS this normal after 5 days of use?



You will learn to hate yourself for not buying the pipe with the gaskets built in that don't need taping when it comes time to clean them out.But,if you pay for all things to be done....whos to worry?


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Feb 14, 2009)

some even with gasket not fool proof  pete  4" security brand  pipe on mine with gaskets, i  had some smoke smell in basement in beginning i  hi temp silicone than taped every joint no problems.


----------

